# It happens... be prepared.



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello boys an girls,
I was making a bowel using an angle grinder with a chainsaw blade to clean out the outside of it and it just got away from me (it hit two corners at the same time). Next thing I know the whole thing jumped out of my hand, cut my stomach in 4 places.. not too bad and my arm (pretty bad). We live 35 miles to the nearest hospital, so decided to doctor it with our first Aide kit. It looks AOK right now. Just thought to share these pictures to make sure you have your First-Aid kit updated and ready to go in case this happens to you.


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

It needs to be sutured in the next few hours, or else it wont be able to be done. Go now!!!!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Dude - that's way too deep to doctor at home. You need to go get it stitched properly and get antibiotics. That grinder and chain can't be very clean. Please don't wait.


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

Then there are the ones that dont head anything, or can medicate themselves!!!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

A little bit of super glue and some aspirin and it should be fine 

I can't imagine why anyone would want to use an angle grinder to clean out a bowel, but I'm sure the experience caused the movement of one!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

> A little bit of super glue and some aspirin and it should be fine
> 
> I can t imagine why anyone would want to use an angle grinder to clean out a bowel, but I m sure the experience caused the movement of one!
> 
> ...





> A little bit of super glue and some aspirin and it should be fine
> 
> I can t imagine why anyone would want to use an angle grinder to clean out a bowel, but I m sure the experience caused the movement of one!
> 
> ...


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice projects you have done!!!! Take care of those wounds, you dont want to loose a limb!!!!


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Ouch, thankfully it was not worse. But yea, you should have been heading to the hospital as soon as you stabilized that..it is too deep for those steri strips with to much meat missing to heal correctly.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Another vote for go see a doc now. Injuries a lot smaller than that have been known to give people a lot of grief. Might be fine, but if it gets infected, you'll wish you went to the doc to begin with.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Used mine 3 times. Caused stitches twice. It doesn't exist in my shop any longer. Glad you are okay.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll try to update my first aid kit, thanks for reminding me.

One thing I know is, pics of injuries always look worse than they really are but that cut you have there looks like it needs immediate attention. for your own peace of mind I'm sure you'll have it looked at by a doctor but for now, keep it clean,change the dressing often.
Heal fast and get back to woodworking soon.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Have two sizes of angle grinders and chainsaw attachments for bowl carving…carved many bowls without issues.

Bud, clamp the wood down while you are shaping. I built a vise with 2 lengths of 2×4 and 2 sections of threaded rod. Closes securely on weird shapes and can be clamped to the workbench. Searching for an old photo of the vise…

Wow, I hope that wound closes up. We live just as far from the ER, but I think I would've driven.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Geez, you bring up old memories… Back in the 1970s, while in college, I had an angle grinder jump on me and cut my upper thigh pretty good. Still have the scar because a grinder just chews the meat off of you. It is/was NOT a cut in any sense. Yeow!... 8-(


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

That is exactly what happened… I didn't have it secure and was shaping the outside end and it flipped it and knocked it out of my hand. I have been using this thing regularly for 8 or nine years now and just wanted folks to be aware that in case of emergency, some essential first aid items and knowledge of what to do in our work can make a difference.
Thanks


> Have two sizes of angle grinders and chainsaw attachments for bowl carving…carved many bowls without issues.
> 
> Bud, clamp the wood down while you are shaping. I built a vise with 2 lengths of 2×4 and 2 sections of threaded rod. Closes securely on weird shapes and can be clamped to the workbench. Searching for an old photo of the vise…
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> just wanted folks to be aware that in case of emergency, some essential first aid items and knowledge of what to do in our work can make a difference.
> Thanks
> - mahdee


First aid in the shop for an injury like that is only half the equation…...the other half is the E.R.

A half our drive vs. what could turn into a pretty bad situation(a lot worse than the original injury)?
Strange….but hey, it's your arm….


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mahdee, thanks for the reminder about the first aid kit. I'm guessing your wife was not available when you patched that arm? Hubby tried to convince me he didn't need stitches once. He got 8. And no, not at home. 
Take care, my friend.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks gnarly, Thanks for the reminder

I hear chicks dig scars?


----------



## grace123 (Nov 2, 2010)

Is your arm the worst injury? Didn't you have injury to your belly as well? Oh your pictures make me hurt. If you don't go to the ER, scrub it out really well with disinfectant soap. To my eye this looks like a groove so I am not sure if sutures will be called for or if your doctor might suggest keeping it covered with antibiotic ointment and a bandage. The ER cost is astronomical, so I understand the option for home treatment. Hope it goes well.

My angle grinder no longer works. I think I might not replace it any time soon. Sorry for your injuries. They make my cringe.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you folks for the kind words. Grace, just 4 minor cuts compared to this one on the belly.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I do my own stitches at home( I get irritated if they don't look nicely done)you might want to shave around the would and clean it well(I like a iodine scrub brush and rubbing alcohol) then put new steristips on it. Remember those don't like to be wet.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree with the other posters. That wound should have been shaved, debrided, sutured, covered with a huge dollop of antibiotic ointment, and covered with a sterile dressing. The risk of infection of problems down the road from scar tissue is too great.

Now that I have scolded you, I am very sorry to hear about your accident. I hope that the wound heals well.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Mahdee, ouch man! You are one tough dude. Hopefully it heals fine for you (and you get the bowl done too hehe). Take care my friend


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you Kaleb and Kazooman.. After I took care of the wound, I went back to the shop and finished the bowl with the grinder; just to "get back on the horse" again. I really didn't intent to get so much sympathy and especially unwanted advice although I appreciate everyone's concern. My goal was to remind my brothers and sisters here to update their emergency kits.


----------



## mortatone (Aug 20, 2016)

That's a pretty big one but I also tend to nurse my own wounds when I can. The worst thing that will happen in the long run is a scar, as long as it's kept clean and infection free.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Mahdee - sorry for the unwanted advice - but what kind of buddies would we all be if we see something we think is not so good and say nothing?

I'm glad you got the bowl done - but please do watch out for signs of any infection. I hope they never appear.

Best wishes.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Betsy, you bet.. I am not a careless person and don't mind any of the advice here at all and actually appreciate all my friends giving me some direction. I was just trying to say that the title was it happens.. be prepared not "I cut myself and need some advice". If only one of my brothers or sisters here went and looked at his or her emergency kit and updated it after seeing this, it makes me a happy person. This was not about what I did wrong and what I should do about my wounds. Just a reminder for others to realize things can go wrong and we should prepare for it. I very much appreciate the positive input and all encouragements people like you and others have expressed here. I wonder how many folks actually went and evaluated their emergency kit after seeing this post. If it was one person, then I am happy.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

> I do my own stitches at home( I get irritated if they don t look nicely done)you might want to shave around the would and clean it well(I like a iodine scrub brush and rubbing alcohol) then put new steristips on it. Remember those don t like to be wet.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Am I the only one concerned that this guy "does his own stitches at home"? How often does this happen?


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

> Betsy, you bet.. I am not a careless person and don t mind any of the advice here at all and actually appreciate all my friends giving me some direction. I was just trying to say that the title was it happens.. be prepared not "I cut myself and need some advice". If only one of my brothers or sisters here went and looked at his or her emergency kit and updated it after seeing this, it makes me a happy person. This was not about what I did wrong and what I should do about my wounds. Just a reminder for others to realize things can go wrong and we should prepare for it. I very much appreciate the positive input and all encouragements people like you and others have expressed here. * I wonder how many folks actually went and evaluated their emergency kit after seeing this post. If it was one person, then I am happy. *
> 
> - mahdee


I certainly checked my safety kit - whenever anyone posts a post like this one - it always spurs me to double check what I have in the kit.

Bulldog - many people do their own sewing - some come out okay others not so much. I remember at least 3 times my dad did it when I was a kid. One time he used some "ointment" he found at work - lets just say that cured him of self-doctoring. Personally if I had to stitch myself up - I'd have to a few adult beverages to steel my nerve.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Dont discount super glue all Combat medics have it in their med kit, true story!

I used some when I cut my arm worked a treat,










almost….. only kidding!!

My wife does all the sewing at home and it doesnt involve human tissue

Take Candy's advice guys!

Its a domestic situation not a combat Zone we work in these days


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

I, for one, am on the fence about the whole "ER issue".

For me it would come down to whether or not any tendons were damaged. If I could still wiggle all my fingers normally, I would be tempted to do as the O.P. did here.

We are all victims of an incredible amount of health-care-system PR in the U.S. They try to scare everyone into believing they should endure their care for everything…even a cold or an upset stomach.

The health care system in the US is one of the largest causes of death. Somehow that little statistic doesn't get included in all the PR and advertising we endure. I think maybe they should be forced to include that the way medicine advertising has to tell you about all the side-effects. "...this hospital we've been selling to you for the past 45 seconds has killed 13 patients so far this year due to stupid mistakes and preventable infections…"

I don't have any solutions, only questions and doubts.

To the original poster, I would make this request…come back in a couple months and tell us all how it came out, would you? thanks.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Ouch! Glad it isn't worse. I have one of those attachments and have not yet used it. But when I do I'll wear chainsaw chaps and a leather welding jacket and gloves.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

JeffP, you bet. It already looks pretty good. dhazelton, good idea. A better solution would be for manufacturers to install a grip switch so one it is let go, it will come to an instant halt like saw stop.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Lots of folks sew up small wounds without a doctor. All you need is a little practice and sutures. Betadine is a plus for cleaning. Use oranges to practice on. Make a small cut, sew it up.

The plus side to the ER trip would be numbing meds and antibiotics. Of course, a well-stocked home med kit should have antibiotics these days. Buy them online.

And CA glue is no joke. It burns like hell, but really adheres skin together. NOT for a wound this deep, though.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

The medical CA is different than the stuff you buy at WalMart. If I was going to use none medical type, I would use it to reinforce the Stri's.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Bulldog it used to happen about one every other month. I worked in a sheet metal shop and no one would debur anything and the shear left a razor edge on sheets so it would cut through welding gloves and work gloves. Not major cuts but enough to throw some stitches in so they would heal up quicker and nicer. Now that I have been ill it's down to about once a year and usually it's right after I sharpen a chisel and am knocking the edge off the sides of it I will usually take a cut to one of the joints(I have and sharpen about 40-50 at time). Nothing major just clean it and throw a stitch or two in it. Now there was one time that involved a garden spider on my shoulder and a machete. i was holding the back of the blade and went to shrug the spider off in a fear/panic of not knowing what it was and ran my finger down the blade. I had to call my hand surgeon and have him fix that one. I knicked a vein so it was a two hand job. it's a good skill to have my mom taught me when I was in middle school and I was a dive medic in college so it came in handy. Everyone should know first aid and have the tools on hand up to the first aid level they are comfortable with, it just so happens I'm a lot more comfortable then most and have a bit more training(like certified to do a tracheotomy). I'm a bit on the odd side but I can admit that. A clean wound is a happy wound


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Screw the doctor, you can sew it up yourself but that was dug out not cut. make a kerosene and sugar paste slap that on there. That will stop the bleeding and disinfect it. Just make sure you're not wearing good underwear. It works I don't care what the pros say seen done to many times on worse than that.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

diverlloyd, good stuff; thank you. 
jwmalone, I have used crushed aspirin and sugar to doctor wounds before and know petroleum product such as old "Naft" which is as close as you can get to kerosene can cure a lot infections including ear infections. Good stuff when surviving the survival game especially when your nearest road is 45 miles to the homestead travelling with a dogsled and the nearest town is 50 miles away from there; and if you can hitch a ride!


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

With all the vets on here, kinda can't believe I didn't see the "rub some dirt on it" approach.
In all seriousness, I'm glad you're ok. But how did you manage to pick that thing up again and finish the bowl?!? I'm pretty sure I would've put it in the corner and glared at it for a while…


----------



## MacNut11 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Stitches are ideal for nasty cuts like that for a quicker healing time. I hear Obama has free health care for those who qualify. By the looks of the hair on your arm you are a man though.
> 
> - DirtyMike


Didn't come here for politics but I guess some can't resist. Sounds like a Facebook comment.

Anyway that's one nasty looking cut.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Might I suggest using this for bowl making? I just made two bowls and it works great.

I didn't shape the outside of the bowl on this project but this wheel would have worked for that as well, and much less worry on it slipping and cutting.

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-1-2-half-inch-carbide-cup-wheel-66613.html


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

> ...just wanted folks to be aware that in case of emergency, some essential first aid items and knowledge of what to do in our work can make a difference.
> Thanks
> - mahdee


You're an example of what not to do. You should have gone to the hospital.


----------



## ThistleDown (Jun 8, 2016)

"Here, hold my beer dude, watch this"... Now class what have we learned.

I know it hurts but I just had to chuckle, BTDT.

BTW blood makes a great stain. I am so twisted.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Dustin, I have been in physical pain since the age of 12 I guess I have built some tolerance toward it. Blackie Thanks.. I have a couple of those as well. This bowl is a dogwood tree base that I needed to hollow and shape before using the other blade.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Hope you mend fast
Your pictures made me "clench up" more than any hernia cough would. Yeow!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you Drdirt.. funny analogy .


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I hope you all took the time to read the link mahdee posted on the CA subject its all good knowledge even if you never have to use it.

Now back to working the wood!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for pointing that out Robert.. Apparently we are not competent enough to have access to it but combination of few other "household" chemicals provide enough strength to hold a wound together; even though not as good.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well that sucks ….much the same as a sucking chest wound I am amazed bloody unbelieavable!!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Might I suggest using this for bowl making? I just made two bowls and it works great.
> 
> I didn t shape the outside of the bowl on this project but this wheel would have worked for that as well, and much less worry on it slipping and cutting.
> 
> ...


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Mahdee no problem easy enough to share a bit of knowledge. My luck I would go to the er and wait three or four hours then have some twit come in and try to numb it up and fail numerous times while I tell them that most anesthetics don't work on me. Then about hour six I would say something along the lines of I could have done this at home and been back playing in the shop. Then they would stitch it up as I watched and made comments on how they must be new to doing sutures and give them a couple pointers maybe even do one or two for them. After a full day there I would finially be able to leave and in a couple days catch a infection or flesh eating bacteria from the hospital and have to go back for them to fix that. Or do it myself in twenty minutes and be healed up in a week and half. As you can see I don't like hospitals way to many sick people there for me to feel comfortable. I hope you heal up quick and does your dogwood have a pink tint to it? I have a chunk from a dog wood that split in half in my back yard it's been drying in my garage for about 8 years now I have been looking for the right project to use it on. Maybe a ladies humidor.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

diverlloyd, 
What you described were my thoughts as well. Our hospital is 30 miles away; counting 3 miles of dirt road and 17 miles of crooked hills it makes it a 45 minutes to an hour drive. Besides, the place is known to have staph that they can't get rid off and even some of the doctors have it. Locals call it * death center. 
As for the dogwood, it is an absolutely gorgeous wood but it has a tendency to crack and split a lot. I found this dead dogwood tree last week and as soon as I cut it down used one of the bigger branches to make a walking staff for a customer who wants to to look like master Roshi (Kamesennin). Here are some pictures:



























This tree is partially spalted so aside from the red (which turns brown) there are 3 other color variations in it. I filled the cracks yesterday with mahogany sawdust so the cracks can be seen. 
I have also been researching to make a humidor that looks like a lowboy; still need to learn more about the construction of it. Picking up the Spanish cedar next Wednesday from Memphis.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

That does look like roshis staff does it come with the dirty magazines like roshi likes. Mine chunk hasn't split or checked I must have gotten lucky, I also have some Bradford pear next to it but it's only been drying for a year. I think you will like the cedar my dog loves the shaving curls.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhhh, no wonder. Suddenly my ads are half naked women and I was thinking what in the world?? Now I know; it was all the search I was doing on the guy to get an idea of how the staff should looked like. I thought he was a cartoon character.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

That would be the reason.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

> It needs to be sutured in the next few hours, or else it wont be able to be done. Go now!!!!
> 
> - nightguy


THIS


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

This is looking a little bit better.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Just keep that [email protected]<> grinder away from your bowels !!!!!!!!!!! Hara kiri is so passe. It went out with WWII.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

> This is looking a little bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is on that it looks like mustard and ketchup? You get some relish and a hotdog and a bun and you can just use the provided meat sauce lol, anyways I hope it's feeling better anyway.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

How's the wound healing? Any infection complications?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi bigblockyeti,
It healed up pretty good. I have a bigger scar than if I had sewed it up. That saw dug a good 1/4" in my arm.









This has not been a good year for us. Just last week we had a direct lightening hit to our shop and studio.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

How much damage with that lightening strike, Mahdee?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That does look like it healed up pretty good. I know what you mean about stitches. I rubbed enough meat off my elbow in a bicycle accident once that it would have certainly been stitched, but there wasn't anything left to stitch and 20+ years later it looks far better than a few months after the accident, but it'll be with me for the rest of my life. Do you typically use a grinder with a paddle switch (so it stops when you let go) or a slide switch that will run until you turn it off? I have a 4.5in. "Bad Blade" with a blade guard mounted on a Milwaukee grinder with a paddle switch. I've only had a slight kickback with it once, but it was a reminder of what can go wrong. The carbide teeth really don't feel very sharp but they do a great job of sculpting nonetheless.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Candy,
It was a bad one. I had wires under ground that caused the dirt and rocks to explode. I was upstairs and the rocks were landing on the roof. There was an extension cord laying in the studio and near by it, there is a 4" diameter 1" deep concrete that exploded there. There are some 3"-4" holes on my metal building where the rocks just went through it. I had to replace all the outlets, switches and light fixtures. Likely I had most of my tools downstairs un plugged. I had some damage to the house appliances as well but the freezer and fridge made it thanks to the surge protectors. It almost burned the side of my shop. Another thing to prepare for with a few fire extinguishers. 









bigblockyeti, minde has the slide switch. I will check into the paddle ones since I've never seen one. I think the chainsaw blade might be "safer" than the carbide ones; not sure. Yea, I was dancing around while that grinder was moving like a Tasmanian devil all around me.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Nick, you got me on that one. Indeed it was a bunch of condiments on it. I think that was the vision a lot people had if I didn't go to the hospital.


----------



## atilla (Oct 10, 2016)

So are you fully recovered? How is your injury now?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

atilla, yes sir… Just another scare and occasional itching in so far as injuries. My injury occurred on 8/19 by 8/31, twelve days later all the scabs were gone and I was able to pull that unsuccessful prank with condiments.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Wow! Glad you weren't near any of those explosions! How're the repairs coming along?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Candy, I know you like pictures. This is what all the outlets in the studio look like.








This one is the blast on the concrete floor:









The roof of the metal shed:









One week before this happened, a bearing on my table saw motor went out and I had to wait 3 weeks for it to arrive which was today. Now, I am an expert at taking things apart however, putting it back together is another story LOL. If the heavens forget me fora while maybe I can get everything up and running soon.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Yikes!!


----------



## GoodwithWood (Sep 25, 2016)

Holy ********************!!! Ouch!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Next time someone tries to talk you down on the price of your project, just use this picture to talk them up.. LOL
You can easily spend your years worth of profits on a hospital bill and if you make items for children or climbing purposes, be sure you have a legit business and insurance; if you don't, at least form a corporation so you can't be sued personally. The giants can afford a lawsuit expenses but we can't; charge or built accordingly.


----------

